# Button initialisieren



## spunks (11. Nov 2005)

Hallo! 

Ich möchte in meinem Applet Buttons aus verschiedenen Objekten anzeigen, auf die in der entsprechenden Objekt klasse referenziert wird - um die anzuzeigen müssen die ja aber in der Applet - init initialisiert werden - wie macht man das denn??

Danke,

SpunkS


----------



## L-ectron-X (11. Nov 2005)

Äh... was?


----------



## spunks (11. Nov 2005)

LOL naja..

ich hab eine klasse, in der es ein button attribut gibt. Innerhalb der Klasse kann eine Methode aufgerufen werden, die dann für den Button die Koordinaten und Label errechnet. Wenn das passiert ist, soll der Button auf ner anderen Datei, einemn Applet nämlich, erscheinen. 

Die Frage also: Wie krieg ich den Button aus der Klasse auf das Applet?? Dafür muss ich den Button doch darin initialisieren, oder?


----------



## L-ectron-X (12. Nov 2005)

Du arbeitest mit Referenzen.
Dein Applet braucht eine Referenz auf deine ButtonFactory, von der es den fertigen Button via Methoden-Aufruf abholen kann.
Im Applet:

```
private ButtonFactory bf = new ButtonFactory();
Button myButton = bf.getButton("Mein ButtonText");
```

In deiner ButtonFactory:

```
public Button getButton(String text) {
  //Berechnungen
  return einButton;
}
```


----------

